# Would this video card work with gentoo?

## bmk1st

Hi,

I have looked for hardware information on gentoo site and haven't find anything.

I have an old video card, Creative Savage4 with 32 MB. Will it work with gentoo?  I know it's a stupid question but I'll like to know.

Good day,

----------

## bmk1st

doh, I forgot to mention something.

I haven't installed gentoo yet. I'm working on get a cheap motherboard and cpu. I have rest of parts left that I can use. I only need to know if this video card can work on gentoo. If not, I'll get new one.

----------

## handsomepete

Google knows all....

http://lhd.zdnet.com/db/dispproduct.php3?DISP?73

----------

## TripKnot

Yes, it does work, I use a sav4 pro based card.  But do not expect OGL. DRI or just about any other kind of accelerated support.  2D and vid support is ok but videos are grainy and I have run into some sync problems with divx(could by my slow K7-500)

----------

## billatq

Yeah, I got that card to work too. However, the performance was a bit crappy on it. I was able to watch videos in mplayer, but ran into some issues with applications that wanted a bit more video memory. Games are practicaly unplayable. The XFree86-4 module's name is "savage". For a extra workstation though, it should be fine. Have fun with it.

----------

